# Contacts in Calgary



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Guys,

New to this so thanks in advance for any help!!

I am working as a HVAC Engineer in the UK and after lots of searching, I think this is the equivalent of a HVAC Technician in Canada. Myself and my wife are visiting in February as she has a Nurse equivalency test. While she is working her butt off I will hopefully be sourcing contacts and prospective employers within Calgary for my line of work. Apart from kijiji.ca, is there any other good websites I can try? 

I have one meeting arranged but would like a few, failing that I'm just going to drive round and harass people with my résumé!! 

Cheers

Carl


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

carleo1519 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to this so thanks in advance for any help!!
> 
> ...


Try doing searches on these two web sites for your job field(s) and location where you'd like to work.

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks RGS, these have already been tried, they usually have the same jobs in them, what I was looking for is a more classified type if search, like you would find in a local newspaper for example, I should have made that a bit clearly in the original post, but thanks again


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

carleo1519 said:


> Thanks RGS, these have already been tried, they usually have the same jobs in them, what I was looking for is a more classified type if search, like you would find in a local newspaper for example, I should have made that a bit clearly in the original post, but thanks again


The main classified job ads in Calgary are usually newspaper based. In this particular case, Calgary's main daily newspaper is called the Calgary Herald. You could check out this site:

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis

And also these links

Calgary Jobs | By CalgaryJobBoard.ca | Free Job Postings

Calgary Jobs: Job Listings and Jobs in Calgary by Jobshark.ca

calgary all jobs classifieds - craigslist


----------

